# Towing Mirrors For Fords 97-04



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

Cipa #11600 is the number as a pair... Fits: 1997-2004 Ford F150, F250 Light Duty; 1997-2002 Ford Expedition; 1997-2002 Lincoln Navigator ... I used these before selling my 98 pulling my camper. I am not selling but giving these to someone in need! If you need them and can pick them up in the Katy area let me know, and they are yours! ... http://www.cipausa.com/products/ford ... Thanks!


----------



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for looking! They were given to Lake Livingston State Park for someone in need!


----------

